# 07 Madone 5.0 and 06 5200



## lydoss (Jul 7, 2006)

Aren't they essentially the same bike? 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't think so... they are different frames.


----------



## floresb (Aug 29, 2005)

*Not quite*

The frames are different. Same Ultegra group. Same 120 OCLV. New paint schemes.


----------



## mattwebster77 (May 11, 2006)

So I'm guessing they replaced the 5200 with the Madone 5.0, since the 5200 is no longer on the website. 

I was thinking about getting a 5200, now I'm going to have to start thinking about it again.


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

mattwebster77 said:


> So I'm guessing they replaced the 5200 with the Madone 5.0, since the 5200 is no longer on the website.
> 
> I was thinking about getting a 5200, now I'm going to have to start thinking about it again.


I think you can still get an '06 5200 if your set on one. I see many shops still selling them for $1999.


----------



## troymo2sfo (Aug 27, 2006)

I bought an '06 5200 yesterday for $1699. The LBS was pretty much empty waiting for their first shipment of 2007 stock. Don't know if it was slow or they're getting generous with the last "old" models. Maybe you can still find one, too!


----------

